# Is Simply Nourish dry cat food okay?



## hedgehoggirl (May 5, 2012)

Its the turkey kind.
It looks just as great as blue buffalo and my hedgehogs LOVE it.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Everything looks fine to me!  I think I've read of a couple other people using it too, but can't remember who.


----------



## hedgehoggirl (May 5, 2012)

Kk'. Just makin' sure.
My hedgehogs love that stuff!!

I also use Authority turkey and it is amazing!
And 2 types of blue buffalo.

I have some spoiled hedgies! Lol


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Simply Nourish Turkey/Oatmeal is part of our mix, all of my hedgies like it.


----------



## nenagrl17 (Nov 6, 2014)

How about the chicken rice kind?


----------

